# Best wet application screen protector



## vanhoud (Jan 7, 2012)

I've tried the stealth shields ones off amazon and I made the whites appear yellowish.

Which ones would everyone here recommend?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

XO skins was the best I used. Currently using a Skinomi Techskin, which in my opinion is better than a Zagg. Right now I'm waiting on the tempered glass screen protector though. It looks like it's going to be awesome.


----------



## NegativeOne13 (Dec 27, 2011)

I concur with hazard that Skinomi is much better than Zagg. I have a Zagg skin on my Zune HD, and I hate it. I have a Skinomi on my Galaxy Nexus, and isn't horrible. Definitely leaves finger prints, but is cleaned each time I put it in my pocket. I heard XOSkins are pretty nice, but higher premium than Skinomi.


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Op, not trying to hijack your thread and I didn't wanna have to start another thread asking about a dry one. but can anyone tell me the best dry one that doesn't show finger grease smudges and has a good slick feel to it. Right now I have the one from rearth that came with the ringke slim case and its OK but smudges badly...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Tidefan22 said:


> Op, not trying to hijack your thread and I didn't wanna have to start another thread asking about a dry one. but can anyone tell me the best dry one that doesn't show finger grease smudges and has a good slick feel to it. Right now I have the one from rearth that came with the ringke slim case and its OK but smudges badly...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!


Pretty much all clear protectors are going to smudge. You could try SGP's Oleophobic protector though.


----------



## hullie10 (Jul 21, 2011)

I also am using a Skinomi Techskin and I can't complain...and as hazard commented above that tempered glass protector does look interesting


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29507-what-do-you-protect-your-nexus-with/page__hl__wet

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26548-responsive-screen-protectors/page__p__710415__hl__wet#entry710415

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24267-just-installed-the-xo-skins-screen-protector-question-to-those-using-wet-apply-protectors/page__hl__wet

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18462-looking-for-a-screen-protector/page__p__481446__hl__wet#entry481446

....


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29507-what-do-you-protect-your-nexus-with/page__hl__wet
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26548-responsive-screen-protectors/page__p__710415__hl__wet#entry710415
> 
> ...


And xo.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## infectedorganism (Nov 9, 2011)

Best Skins Ever. The only brand that I ever use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ocbooger (Jul 25, 2011)

SGP is the only brand I will put on my phone. Excellent IMO.

Sent from my DarkHorse Revolution themed Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Tick (Apr 18, 2012)

I've used Ghost Armor on my DX and my galaxy. Not only is the product great but the warranty support is awesome. The chick that answers the phone has a sexy voice too!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsmith (Jun 28, 2012)

SGP Flex is what I have on right now. Feel like i screwed up the installation though, massive orange peel plus weird lines on it that look like bubbles but they're lines.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

XO Skin but it can be tacky at times.


----------



## FIRE AND ICE (Aug 15, 2011)

I use xo skin and its awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Between XO Skins, Zagg, Skinomi, Steinheil Oleophobic... XO Skins hands down. I'm still waiting on reviews of the tempered glass protector before I try that.


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Skinomi for now, tempered glass when it arrives.

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I always use a Zagg screen protector.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't know why Zagg gets a bad review because mine is perfect without any orange peel, waves or defects but it could be the applicator j/s. I've tried Skinomi, and some other amazon brand, but the Zagg has been the best for me until tempered glass gets to my mail box.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

Just bought a ghost armor at my local mall and they installed it for free. So far I love it! No effects on screen and feels great on my fingers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Best one Wrapsol ultimate. Its like its not even there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

SGP Flex is by far the best I put mine on, on day one and have no bubbles, no peel, just perfection. I'm somewhat of a "pro" at application though.


----------



## gnusus (Jan 23, 2012)

Been using XO skins for some time now. Still looks great. I have tried other in the past and they weren't as clear and wore out after a few months. These still look great


----------

